# Reverb Stealth fährt nicht mehr aus



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

Hey zusammen,

ich wollte meine Stütze wieder einmal entlüften (ging bisher immer tadellos), nur dieses mal ging es wohl irgendwie schief...
Anfangs ging sie nur sehr sehr langsam, mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. Der Bedienungsknopf ist komplett funktionslos und die Stütze bleibt immer unten. Wenn man sie mit ein bisschen Kraft hochzieht flutscht sie beim loslassen direkt wieder runter. Wenn ich oben an der Stütze die Luft heraus lasse kann ich sie widerstandslos herausziehen. Sobald ich sie dann wieder auf 250psi aufpump wandert sie wieder nach unten und bleibt dort.
Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung mehr was ich tun soll, entlüftet hatte ich sie davor ungefähr 5 mal

Danke schonmal
Marius


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2017)

mit entlüften meinst du jetzt nicht nur die Leitung? schon die stütze als solche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

Eine Spritze unten an der Stütze und eine vorne an der "Fernbedienung"
Das Entlüften der Stütze an sich bedeutet doch dann das komplette Zerlegen, oder?
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Stütze davor eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert hat 
Was ja eigentlich bedeutet, dass nicht allzuviel schief gelaufen sein kann, oder? Hab auch keine Unmengen Flüssigkeit beim entlüften verloren oder sowas in der Richtung
War in meinem Winterserviceflow wohl ein bisschen übereifrig


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2017)

Du hast entweder Luft in der Remote oder das Ventil hängt. Bei der Stealth kannst du die Leitung an der Stütze abschrauben und das Ventil mit z.b. einem Inbusschlüssel oder einem Schraubendreher durch drücken auslösen (einfach reinstecken und drücken). Zuvor solltest du die Stütze wieder aufpumpen.

Wenn die Stütze vor deiner Entlüfterei noch funktioniert hat dann hast du beim Entlüften etwas falsch gemacht.



Knoppix schrieb:


> Wenn man sie mit ein bisschen Kraft hochzieht flutscht sie beim loslassen direkt wieder runter.


Das solltest du bleiben lassen. Dabei erzeugst du intern einen riesengroßen Unterdruck und die Stütze zieht Luft in die Ölkammer.


----------



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

Alles klar!
Zum abschrauben der Leitung ist es egal ob die Stütze voll aufgepumpt ist?


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2017)

Naja, scheinbar hat der Knopf wirklich keine Funktion. Die Stütze wird nicht ausgelöst und bewegt sich deshalb nicht. So als würdest du den Knopf nicht drücken. Leitung muss entlüftet werden - muss aber nicht. Seit ich meine Stütze vom Händler oder Rockshox nach Service in 2 Teilen und ölfreier Leitung zurückbekommen habe, liegt sie nur noch rum. Geht auch ohne.


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2017)

Knoppix schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Zum abschrauben der Leitung ist es egal ob die Stütze voll aufgepumpt ist?


Das ist egal. Die Remote ist drucklos. Aber wie gesagt ist sie wahrscheinlich nur schlecht entlüftet.


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2017)

achte bitte drauf wie der geschwindigkeitsregler steht beim entlüften. mich beschleicht der verdacht, dass das Problem da her kommen könnt


----------



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, vielen Dank euch schonmal 
Erneutes Entlüften mit richtiger Reglerposition kann ich leider erst am Wochenende testen, nachdem ich eine Dichtung meiner Spritzen verloren habe  Das mit dem manuell auslösen versuche ich mal, danke
Wenn ich durch mein "Von Hand hochziehen, sodass es wieder runterschnalzt" wirklich Luft in die Ölkammer befördert habe, hilft nur noch komplettes Zerlegen, oder?
Und braucht man dafür neue Dichtungen und sowas, oder geht das auch zerstörungsfrei?


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2017)

ja da hilft nur komplettes zerlegen. theoretisch auch ohne dichtungstausch aber da das zerlegen der hauptact ist würde ich das mitmachen, wenn ich sie schon offen habe. aber warum willst du sie jetzt unbedingt ausfahren? wart doch einfach bis die Leitung entlüftet ist


----------



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

Ausgefahren könnte ich wenigstens wieder in Sitzhöhe fahren ^^
Zusätzlich kann ich dann noch checken ob mehr kaputt is als nur Luft in der Remote.
Oder ist das ab- und anschrauben der Leitung mehr Aufwand als ich denke und somit der letzte Schritt vorm Zerlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

und zum entlüften sollte man ja offiziell die Stütze ausgefahren haben, oder? Das wäre nochmal ein Grund die Stütze vorher einmal mit Leitung abschrauben manuell auszufahren


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2017)

Knoppix schrieb:


> Oder ist das ab- und anschrauben der Leitung mehr Aufwand als ich denke


Bestimmt nicht. Das dauert ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Knoppix (5. Januar 2017)

Also:
Hab jetzt die Leitung abgeschraubt, mit Inbus-reinstecken manuell ausgelöst (Ging perfekt, und bleibt oben) und versuch jetzt sobald wie möglich nochmal die Remote zu entlüften.
Vielen vielen Dank euch schonmal!
Cheers
Marius


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2017)




----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2017)

Knoppix schrieb:


> Ausgefahren könnte ich wenigstens wieder in Sitzhöhe fahren


ok das kann man zählen lassen


----------



## Knoppix (7. Januar 2017)

So, jetzt aber ^^
Remote nochmal ordentlich nach Anleitung entlüftet -> komplett luftfrei -> flutscht wieder wie am ersten Tag 
Dann hatte ich es wohl wirklich nur einfach beim 1. Versuch komplett verpfuscht 
Mir is nur aufgefallen dass sie beim draufsitzen ein bisschen absackt, kann man das mit einem "Komplett-Zerleg-Service" wieder besser machen oder hilft da nur noch einschicken? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass das nicht zu bessern ist 
Auf jeden Fall, vielen vielen Dank euch! 

Schönes Restwochenende noch
Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2017)

Wenn du die einsendest machen sie auch nix anderes als den komplett Service. Bliebe also wurscht


----------



## N.Speiseeis (3. Januar 2019)

mahlzeit...ich hab das selb Problem, aber nach dem "Gängig machen" des Ventils...erneuten entlüften ist es leider unverändert?!?!?!? Hilfe? Danke


----------



## Fijure (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mein Bike heute mal wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Leider fährt die Reverb nicht mehr aus. Dummerweise hatte ich die Stütze jetzt 9 Monate ganz unten. 
Druck sind 220 PSI drauf, wird also ein hängendes Ventil sein, schätze ich.

Bekomme ich das Ventil gangbar ohne nacher etwas entlüftes zu müssen?
Habe letztes Jahr einen großen Service machen lassen.

Ist *keine *Stealth Reverb.


----------



## --- (5. Mai 2019)

Fijure schrieb:


> wird also ein hängendes Ventil sein, schätze ich.


Dann dürftest du den Remoteknopf aber gar nicht gedrückt kriegen. Kann sein das die Stütze einfach nur klemmt. Öffne mal die Sattelklemme.

Vielleicht muß auch die Remote entlüftet werden



Fijure schrieb:


> Druck sind 220 PSI drauf,


Das ist im eingefahrenen Zustand zu wenig.


----------



## Fijure (5. Mai 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Dann dürftest du den Remoteknopf aber gar nicht gedrückt kriegen. Kann sein das die Stütze einfach nur klemmt. Öffne mal die Sattelklemme.
> 
> Vielleicht muß auch die Remote entlüftet werden
> 
> ...


 
Danke für deine Antwort!

Habe mal mehr Druck drauf gemacht, dann ist sie einmal ganz ganz langsam ausgefahren. Danach habe ich sie wieder reingedrückt, jetzt tut sich garnichts mehr.
Druck komplett abgelassen und wieder aufgefüllt. Aber geht nicht´s. Auch im ausgebauten Zustand nicht.


----------



## fone (6. Mai 2019)

Reverb funktioniert nicht mehr?
Mach's wie ich, kauf eine andere Stütze (zb. One Up im Angebot bei BC) und strafe die Reverb mit Missachtung.


----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2019)

wegwerfen von nicht kaputten sondern nur reparaturbedürftigen dingen ist nicht sonderlich nachhaltig. zum glück lebst du nicht in kuba  da hättest du seit 50 jahren nix mehr  

@Fijure 
hast du mal die leitung abgeschraubt und das ventil in der reverb mit dem inbus gedrückt? dann weißt du zumindest, ob es an der stütze oder doch an der leitung liegt. meine will, nach monaten standzeit, auch nicht mehr so richtig. hab mich noch nicht ran gemacht. aber ich werd erst mal den luftdruck checken, dann die leitung abschrauben, ventil drücken und dann, je nach ergebnis, nur die leitung oder eben die ganze reverb entlüften. so kannst dich dem problem nähern, ohne zu viel aufwand zu betreiben


----------

